# 5th and Final Secret Snowflake



## MisticalMisty (Nov 14, 2010)

*Hello everyone and welcome to Secret Snowflake for 2010. This will be the last year for Secret Snowflake. Its hard to believe that this is the 5th year.

Lets start with a reminder that Secret Snowflake is no longer a part of Dimensions. This is a private undertaking by me. Dimensions, it's moderators and Conrad are not responsible for any issues that may arise. Please do not contact them with any questions or concerns. *


Please continue reading for all the info for this years festivities.

Thank you!
Santas fat elf! 

Its that time of year again. The holidays are coming and there are so many people in need of holiday cheer. Why not brighten someones holiday by sending them a holiday card? Anyone can participate! You can choose to send holiday specific cards, or just send a note card to someone. Please, please PLEASE don't feel like you can't participate because you don't celebrate a certain holiday. This is holiday neutral.

Now, for the specifics!

#1. You make a list and check it twice. Theres no limit to the number of people you can send a card to this year. Just rememberYOU are responsible for buying the cards and paying for postage. 

*#2. You email secret_ snowflake at yahoo dot com. In your message, please tell us the SCREEN NAME of the person you wish to send a card to..also remember they have to be forum members.*

#3. I will message the people on your list to see if they are willing to participate. After 4 or 5 days, you will receive a confirmation message letting you know who is willing to participate and who isnt. You will not be able to send cards until you receive that message. It will contain instructions on how to get your cards to the appropriate handler and your 4 digit sender number!

#4. You get your cards ready. You can send cards anonymously or you are welcome to sign them. You can buy individual cards, buy them in packs, make them. Its really up to you. Make sure they are sealed in an envelope with the postage on the envelope. Now, this is important. Once you receive your confirmation list, you will be assigned a sender number. On the back of the envelope at the top or the bottom, write the SCREENAME of the person who is receiving the card and your 4 digit sender number. This is something new we are putting in place to ensure that we know who has sent their cards when return addresses are not given.
#5. You package all the cards together and send them to the address that will provided to you in your confirmation message.

If you receive a message stating that someone wants to send you a card and you wish to participate, reply to that pm or send an email secret_snowflake at yahoo dot com with your SNAIL MAIL address. Remember this isnt an e-card exchange. You will be receiving actual cards in the mail. I will be the ONLY ONE who will have your address. Once I receive the card from the sender, I will address it and get it in the mail. Then, all you have to do is wait for your card(s). 

ALL LISTS MUST BE SENT NO LATER THAN DECEMBER 4TH. ALL CARDS MUST BE POSTMARKED BY DECEMBER 15th , OR THEY WILL BE RETURNED TO SENDER. 
Please, please, please, PLEASE do NOT choose to participate if you arent going to follow thru. There is nothing worse than expecting a card and it not arriving. 
If you do not live in the U.S., take heart, you can participate. Send your list. I will calculate the cost of postage and then you can pay pal me the cost of U.S. Postage. You must have pay pal in order to participate. Also be mindful that it takes 2-3 weeks to get your cards to me when you live outside of the U.S. Get your list to me as soon as possible.

***Postage costs are as follows****

Domestic postage is 44 cents
International postage:
Airmail stamps can be purchased at your local post office, or you can use stamps for the following amounts:

Canada- $.75
Australia-$.98
Great Britan-$.98
Denmark-$.94
Germany-$.98
New Zealand-$.94
Those are just a few..if someone is from a different country not listed, I will let you know.

Feel free to email secret_snowflake at yahoo dot com with any questions! 

Please make sure you can receive PMs and/or emails to participate

I have one last small request. I request a read receipt. If you read and decide not to participate, please let me know. The senders want to get their cards out as quickly as possible and when you just ignore the message, it slows the entire process down.

Also, if anyone would be willing to donate printable mailing labels, please let me know!

Let the FESTIVITIES begin
__________________


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2010)

*subscribe*


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 14, 2010)

Oooh exciting!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 14, 2010)

I got one or two last year.. it was so exciting... I love old fashioned mail stuff :happy:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry, why is this the final Secret Snowflake?


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm in.....this will be fun :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 14, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Sorry, why is this the final Secret Snowflake?



Honestly...it's a huge undertaking and it takes a huge amount of time and work. I've done it for the last 4 years and with no one willing or able to step forward and take it over...I really don't think I can continue.


----------



## Linda (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm in  .......


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm really excited to partake in this, and I'm hoping we can get a few people from the BHM/FFA board to partake.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 15, 2010)

Misty, I would love to participate in the Secret Snowflake again. It has really been fun over the years.

And yes, I know it has been a lot of work for you and others as well. I would volunteer to help, but my organizational skills and my ability to meet deadlines are dismal. I will mess up everything. I will be glad to donate mailing labels and/or postage stamps - you betcha!

Thanks sweetie.

Moore2me

P.S. I have been off-line lately due to several things keeping me tied up in other areas. My mom developed a blood clot in her lungs and in her mid 80's needs some TLC. We are trying to do some home remodeling. I am busy with minor health thingys related to getting old (me and hubby). I have several writing projects due at the same time. And finally, we are trying to housebreak and train the most stubborn puppy I have seen in my entire life. And now, here come the holidays.


----------



## Micara (Nov 15, 2010)

This sounds like a blast- I'm excited!!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2010)

I want in  just have to work on my budget


btw I used to run a secret santa on a scrapping forum so I have to say a huge ty to Misty I know what an undtertaking it is


was thinking of running one here but wasnt sure about how people felt about posting internationally and stuffs

I love the secret snowflake idea though 

huggles


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 15, 2010)

*sent in my list*


----------



## jewels_mystery (Nov 16, 2010)

I am working on my list. Thanks so much Misty for your hard work.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 16, 2010)

Misty, much thanks for doing this again, even if it may be for the last time, it is appreciated. You'll have my list later today.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

My head hurts from trying to comprehend how it actually works, lol. But even worse is how much my wallet hurts, too  And I *love* sending out cards! With personalized messages to each!

So not fair  Stupid wallet...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 16, 2010)

Sign me up.


----------



## nettie (Nov 16, 2010)

I love this idea! And sending you an email about the labels.

And thanks for all the work you have to put into organizing this!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone...sorry I haven't commented. If you've offered to send labels, please just shoot me an email at the address listed and a huge thank you for that.


I just have one small request if you are a sender..will you please send me your list in alphabetical order? That would be great! lol


Also, be checking PM boxes...have already received lists for up to 100 people!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 16, 2010)

Still contemplating my own list, but I have no problem receiving. I love this project.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

There's seemed to be some confusion about the international postage.


If you live in the US and are sending cards out of the country, you will be responsible for purchasing postage from the post office. When I send you the people who said yes and your instructions, I will include how much postage to put on the envelopes for those that are across the ponds!

If you live outside of the US...you will send me your paypal address and I will send you an invoice and I will purchase postage.

Hope that makes sense!

Misty


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 18, 2010)

Submitted my list but only 50% agreed to participate, so I'm sending psychic season's greetings to the rest. The actual card(s) will be sent out very soooooonly. 

I love redoubling my adverbs.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 19, 2010)

Ample Pie said:


> Submitted my list but only 50% agreed to participate, so I'm sending psychic season's greetings to the rest. The actual card(s) will be sent out very soooooonly.
> 
> I love redoubling my adverbs.



Dear Pie,

I have found by trial and error that sometimes persons are hesitant to receive my volumes of communications (think Ray Steven's song "It's Me Again Margaret"). And when I offer to send psychic messages from my brain into others it can sometimes frighten those without one of IMFree's tin foil neural protectors. 

You sound like a great person to be on my Secret Santa card list. I know this flies in the face of convention, but would you accept a card from a kindred soul? Of course, Misty will handle the details in her immaculate fashion.

M2M


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 19, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Dear Pie,
> 
> I have found by trial and error that sometimes persons are hesitant to receive my volumes of communications (think Ray Steven's song "It's Me Again Margaret"). And when I offer to send psychic messages from my brain into others it can sometimes frighten those without one of IMFree's tin foil neural protectors.
> 
> ...



I never turn it down when Misty is asked to ask me to participate 

As for the person or people who didn't accept--they didn't know it was coming from me so I don't take it personally. In fact, I know I'm well liked by that part of my list...they just chose not to participate. I'm totally cool with that--in fact, it gives me a bit of extra time to make the card(s) I am sending that much more special


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 19, 2010)

I've sent in my list, Misty, but totally forgot to arrange them in alphabetical order. Sorry.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 19, 2010)

OOoooOOO...someone wants to send me a card! The more the merrier I say, I love getting snail mail.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I've sent in my list, Misty, but totally forgot to arrange them in alphabetical order. Sorry.



ohh sorry i didn't do this either... Sorry from me as well..:doh:


----------



## Mishty (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm so excited. I love Christmas cards.... :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2010)

It's ok Wren and Inhibited. I've got it straightened out!


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 19, 2010)

OH OH OH im super dooper excited !!!!!! i cant wait ! i <3 Christmas, ill send you my list later today


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2010)

Woohoo! I was hoping this would be on again this year. I'm in!!!

Thank you Misty! :bow:


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm really excited to partake in this, and I'm hoping we can get a few people from the BHM/FFA board to partake.




I am Partaking. :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm excited for this! How fun.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 24, 2010)

This is just a reminder..I request a read receipt. If I see that you have read and you don't respond within the correct amount of time, you will not receive a card if you message me past the date. I'm sorry if that's bitchy, but I refuse to hold up lists because you can't be bothered to reply after reading the message. 

It's really easy to hit reply and simply state no thanks.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you so much to whomever wanted to send me a card! I don't have my act together sufficiently to send out cards myself, and the one year I didn't send but did receive I ended up feeling like a total lameoid, so I'm opting out this year. But thank you! I really appreciate the thought. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2010)

oh dear hope I got my response in on time  cause I was hoping to send my list and it together was only reason I diddnt respond straight away


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 24, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oh dear hope I got my response in on time  cause I was hoping to send my list and it together was only reason I diddnt respond straight away



You have 5 days from the date of the pm and I normally respond and let the person know that they missed the cut off.

I apologize..my post did sound uber-bitchy. This is just a huge project and I think sometimes people don't realize/understand the amount of time it takes to get it done!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> You have 5 days from the date of the pm and I normally respond and let the person know that they missed the cut off.
> 
> I apologize..my post did sound uber-bitchy. This is just a huge project and I think sometimes people don't realize/understand the amount of time it takes to get it done!



oh Misty trust me I get it this is far more involved than a secret santa and I had to create spreadsheets every year just to keep track of it

and big hugs that is good to know  re the getting a warning you really do wokr hard for this I hope a few little snowflakes find their way to you


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 24, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oh Misty trust me I get it this is far more involved than a secret santa and I had to create spreadsheets every year just to keep track of it
> 
> and big hugs that is good to know  re the getting a warning you really do wokr hard for this I hope a few little snowflakes find their way to you



The first two years I would send reminders...I had to give that up...there's already about 300 people on lists.. This thing gets huge! 

Thanks for participating! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 25, 2010)

IM GETTING A FREAKIN CARD !!! WHOOO HOOO sorry im just a lil wee bit excited :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> IM GETTING A FREAKIN CARD !!! WHOOO HOOO sorry im just a lil wee bit excited :blush:



hehe diddnt we discuss this and as I have other stuff to send you I was just sending your card without it going around the world and back again  lol

awesome  wonder who its from its sooo much fun to wonder who you will get them from

thinks I am gonna be singing this for the whole of december

We Just Got A Letter


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 25, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hehe diddnt we discuss this and as I have other stuff to send you I was just sending your card without it going around the world and back again  lol
> 
> awesome  wonder who its from its sooo much fun to wonder who you will get them from
> 
> ...



Im excited about your card and stuffs as well lOL but im also excited i got a snowflake email from MM ;lol


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking forward to gettting mine as well.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I feel like crap. :doh: I don't log in much anymore and completely missed Misty's deadline for replying to approve receipt of a cards. Whoever wanted to send me a card, I apologize so so much, I didn't get any notifications that I had mail here. The thought is much appreciated though!!!!! :wubu: :blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok domestic senders!

When you get your instructions, you may have some of the people bolded with an amount by their name. Everyone on that list has decided to participate, however, the ones bolded are our international friends and I want to draw your attention to how much postage their card needs.

If you have any questions, just let me know!

Thanks,
Misty

Oh..we are up to 21 senders! 14 instruction messages have gone out. We should be rolling in the cards soon!


----------



## butch (Dec 1, 2010)

I want to say that I had planned on sending cards this year, but blanked on due dates and sending lists to Misty, which makes me sad. I am so pleased that someone wants to send me a card, and I apologize for not sending one in return.

happy holidays to all!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2010)

Secret snowflake is officially closed!

We have 22 senders. Thanks to everyone that is participating as a sender and a receiver!

Misty


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2010)

Money was too tight for me to be a sender this year.  I really wanted to, too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Money was too tight for me to be a sender this year.  I really wanted to, too.



Don't be too hard on yourself...I normally always send out cards and my husband just lost his job..so no cards for us either.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Money was too tight for me to be a sender this year.  I really wanted to, too.



hugs I understand that I nearly diddnt sign up but wanted to 

but soooo many people I wanted to send cards to but I just couldnt afford to to everyone  so I hope no one who doesnt get a card off me is offended or feels slighted it wasnt deliberate just budgetary


----------



## Linda (Dec 4, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Money was too tight for me to be a sender this year.  I really wanted to, too.





MisticalMisty said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself...I normally always send out cards and my husband just lost his job..so no cards for us either.





spiritangel said:


> hugs I understand that I nearly diddnt sign up but wanted to
> 
> but soooo many people I wanted to send cards to but I just couldnt afford to to everyone  so I hope no one who doesnt get a card off me is offended or feels slighted it wasnt deliberate just budgetary




((((( Hugs ))))) It's rough out there these days. And you still can send them an email or a message on here. I am sure they wouldn't mind.  Afterall, it's the thought that you're thinking of them that counts.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 5, 2010)

First 2 sets of cards are going in the mail! Start watching your mailboxes


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2010)

Got my cards written on Sunday and posted 'em to Misty yesterday!


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm too late  damnit! 

This is a great idea though, wish it wasn't the last year


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 10, 2010)

I coudn't participate this year for financial reasons , but anyone who wants to receive an e-greeting type christmas card from me, please send me your email addy in my inbox and I will happily send forth a christmas greeting to you!


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 10, 2010)

BriannaBombshell said:


> I'm too late  damnit!
> 
> This is a great idea though, wish it wasn't the last year



I'll send you a Christmas card, if ya like.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be writing out my cards this weekend. Since Santa isn't bringing me postage this year I'll also be sending some Christmas PMs. (No not PMS!)  Please don't feel bad if you get a PM and not a card. I just wanted to spread as much Christmas joy as possible on my limited budget. Happy Holidays!


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 11, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'll be writing out my cards this weekend. Since Santa isn't bringing me postage this year I'll also be sending some Christmas PMs. (No not PMS!)  Please don't feel bad if you get a PM and not a card. I just wanted to spread as much Christmas joy as possible on my limited budget. Happy Holidays!



That's a great Idea! Christmas PMs. Send them in!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 14, 2010)

I received some... thank you to those who sent them!! I smiled so BIG! So very nice!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 15, 2010)

I was deeply touched by the cards sent to me. Thank you everyone.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 16, 2010)

Add me to the list of grateful receivers.  I really appreciate the kind words extended, thank you!


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks very much for the cards I received... it was a joy to read them. Merry Xmas peeps.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 16, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that there are still cards coming. I received 2 packages and I am expecting 10 more.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 16, 2010)

I really enjoyed my cards! :wubu:
I was so excited, when I got them, and now they are in their rightful place on Mama's card tree. 

Thank you, for making me smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

My youngest niece tore open the envelope on my first card on saturday (a suprise visit from my nieces) and loved it cause it was all the way from America 

and then to my surprise I got 3 cards today ty ty and ty 

totally made my day


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2010)

I am still waiting on about 5 sets of cards..only one of those is from someone overseas. 

Unfortunately, I will be going out of town starting tomorrow. Any cards received after today, will go out after Christmas. This is why I was so adamant about cards being postmarked by the 15th.

My apologies to anyone that has not received their card.

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!

Misty


----------



## Dromond (Dec 21, 2010)

I want to thank MisticalMisty for doing this, and thank all the people who have sent cards to me. They have really made my week. :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I want to thank MisticalMisty for doing this, and thank all the people who have sent cards to me. They have really made my week. :happy:



You are most welcome


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you for my lovely cards :happy:
Misty, I just want to say you have done a fantastic job, and I really enjoyed my first Secret Snowflake!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 22, 2010)

Misty, Thank you SO much for doing all of this. The Cards I've recieved have made me just tickled pink! :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Misty .... and to all who sent me cards -- it was very unexpected but it certainly made my holidays better! Thank you!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Misty for all the hard work organizing the Secret Snowflake every year.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much to everyone who sent me cards. Getting cards or letters in the mail is a special little delight of mine, so it really meant a lot!! I hope all of you and your loved ones have a happy happy holiday!! :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 24, 2010)

It really has been my pleasure to do this the last 5 years. 

I really am sad that it is the last year, but I do hope that someone decides to organize it again next year.

I hope that everyone has a very blessed holiday..whatever you celebrate!

Misty


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 25, 2010)

OMGOMGOMG

Thank you to everyone who sent me cards! I'd been at my moms, so when I came home I had like 4 to open, and I cried I was so happy! :wubu: You guys helped make this Beautiful Bahumbug cheery. So Thank You Thank You Thank you all again! :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 28, 2010)

My turn to stop in and say THANK YOU!!!! to those that sent me messages :wubu:

I was just on my way out to do some necessity shopping when I decided to check the mail... Well... I got all weepy-eyed and needed to head back in the house for a bit and stop the tears and get my makeup back in check 

So thankyouthankyouthankyou!!! It totally made my day!!! 

Big sloppy smooches!!:eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok..I think we are officially done. I had only 2 senders who didn't follow through. They know who they are..so not naming names.

It was a great finale to, what I hope, has been a blessing to people. I truly do hope someone steps forward next year to take it over. 

I've had fun...even when made out to be a villain.

I hope everyone had a fantastic holiday 

Misty
*hanging up her elf shoes*


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for this Misty! 

And thanks again to everyone for the lovely cards, special little notes tucked inside and teeny gifts FULL of love too!!! I was very touched and hope to reciprocate next year, God willing.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 30, 2010)

Just checked my mail, at 2:30am, to find a few more cards in my mailbox.

:wubu:

You guys have TOTALLY mde my holiday!!

Thank you so very much, that's some happy tears from me!

:bounce:


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 30, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..I think we are officially done. I had only 2 senders who didn't follow through. They know who they are..so not naming names.
> 
> It was a great finale to, what I hope, has been a blessing to people. I truly do hope someone steps forward next year to take it over.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for all your hard work, Misty. I hope someone takes this on again next year.


----------



## Proner (Dec 30, 2010)

For all amazing wonderful awesome people who sent me cards, thank you tons! :happy:
But there will be pay back for the tears you made me drop I warn you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 30, 2010)

First let me add my heartfelt thanks to Misty for this year's work. You did an awesome job and it was indeed appreciated. I'm crossing my fingers that a holiday miracle will happen and the Secret Santa will somehow happen in 2011.

Many, MANY thanks to the wonderful cards, noes and treats I have received from participants. It did indeed make the season bright! 

Happy New Year to All!


----------



## Tau (Dec 30, 2010)

My cards and treats arrived today!!!  Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!!! You all rock :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 31, 2010)

Misty!! Thank you so much for all of your work. Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for the Christmas cards, lovely people They really made me smile:happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 7, 2011)

I officially feel like an arsehole for not sending cards! (if it makes it any better, I didn't even send my Mum a card....)

Thank you SO much to the 3 lovely people I received cards from, it was a lovely treat to come back from Perth and find 2 cards waiting for me


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 7, 2011)

I want to thank Misty for doing this for the past five years and I want to thank those awesome people who have sent me cards. Y'all are great!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree with everyone! good job misty! . . . thanks everyone for the cards! totally made my week!

I feel like the art of cursive and letter writing is lost, perhaps we should do a penpal list! lol!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 8, 2011)

Just came in the thread to say thank you to Misty and everyone that sent me a card. 

It touched me to receive them.


----------

